# Proximal Hamstring Repair



## nyyankees (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone know a good CPT code to describe a proximal hamstring open repair for a ruptured hamstring other than 27385. Having trouble...

Thanks...


----------



## Bella Cullen (May 27, 2009)

The only other code I saw was 27097, but not sure if that is what you want. How come you can't use 27385?


----------



## nyyankees (May 27, 2009)

my dr thinks we won't get paid enough for the work she did....


----------



## Bella Cullen (May 27, 2009)

LOL...If she did more extensive work than 27385 add 22 mod and increase the fee some. That is all I can tell ya. Good luck!


----------

